# my budgie is paralysed



## pinklesweeet (May 19, 2015)

hi everyone,

please help, my budgie cant walk or grip no more. I took her to the vet and had an xray which costed me altogether $956 for the consultation. She was on antibiotic for a week but that didnt get her better. The vet said she has an ovarian cyst that is why she has trouble gripping. My question is, should I take her to the vet again, is it curable or should i spend as much time with her as possible to make the rest of her day happy? Is so sad seeing her limping all the times, she cant perch and she uses her peak to bite onto the cage metal to balance herself. Please guys, give me some advice on what to do


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

I am sorry to hear that you have found yourself in this situation. My understanding is that most cysts are treated by draining, cutting or burning out. I would not have thought that antibiotics would have been the answer, but then I am also not a vet.

What did you vet advise would be the next step if the anitbiotics did not work? For the price of the consultation I would be expecting a lot more than what you seem to have received as far as treatment and advice.


----------



## Teddscau (Jun 27, 2012)

I agree with milipidi. It sounds like the vet charged you way more than what would be a reasonable amount.

From what I've just quickly read up on ovarian cysts, the trick to getting rid of them is to regulate the estrogen levels and improve liver function. Not sure why the vet would have put her on antibiotics, considering ovarian cysts are often caused by hormonal imbalances. In fact, humans will often go on birth control pills to get rid of ovarian cysts. Surgery is something that was recommended online concerning humans, but I wouldn't perform surgery on a budgie.

Also, has she laid eggs in the past, or shown any nesting behaviour?


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Sorry, this has happened to your budgie...that seems to be an exorbitant amount that you were charged by your vet...what I found in a quick search was another budgie with a cyst, was given Lupron in a series of injections...
(What is Lupron?

Lupron (leuprolide) overstimulates the body's own production of certain hormones, which causes that production to shut down temporarily.) 
They also had blood work done...did your budgie have this...not a vet either, but I don't believe antibiotics would really cure this ailment...


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow that does seem like a lot of money for what was done, was it an avian vet and was it X-rays with contrast? How was it determined that it is a cyst and not a tumor? I would have thought that if it is a cyst it could be drained. I have a bird that has an ovarian tumor. It is getting pretty large but she is still flying and walking ok. The cyst may be pressing on the nerves in your birds leg causing the paralysis. Did your vet say that he/she thought there might be an infection in or around the cyst? Daily my bird gets milk thistle for the liver and Metacam which is an anti inflammatory and also has a bit of pain management to it.


----------

